

Ask HN: H-1B Visa holders, how did you get the job? - joeclef

- How long had you been working before getting the offer?
- Are there any new grads here who managed to get an H1B by any chance?<p>Thank you!
======
sylvainkalache
My (french) college had a partnership with an american college so we could
come to study in the U.S. That U.S. university then sponsored us CPT/OPT which
allow you to work in the U.S. for our internship.

I found an internship at slideshare and after 4 months they decided they
wanted to keep me as a full time employee and said they would sponsored my
H-1b.

We missed the fist filling opportunity so we had to wait few months to get in
it, at this time the race to H-1b was not as crazy as now.

